# Raking and turning hay



## blaze (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a 7 ft sickle bar mower and assuming all the hay will be layed down flat what type of rake should be used to rake it up into windows? and also how long should you let it lay flat until you rake it into windows? thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Blaze,

A lot depends on the weather such as temp., winds, and humidity. In general the temps. need to be above 80, a little breeze really helps, and low humidity. With the above or better conditions, the hay should be ready to rake the next day but with conditions even warmer such as in the 90's the hay is dry enough to rake the same day. It also depends on the type of hay being cut as some denser and moister laiden vegetation takes more time to dry than others. You will have to judge it. For the most part the hay will change color to a very light green or straw color when ready to rake and become a lot more rigid or stiffen up. 

I like the rotary type rake because you can go back and turn the wind rows over to let the bottoms dry good without a tedder. 

The wheel type rake makes wind rows faster and rakes more hay at a time but you will need a tedder to turn the rows if the bottoms are not dry enough or the hay sets over night after being windrowed. 

Below is an example of an International 35 rotary rake.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is an example of a wheel type rake, a John Deere 702 hay rake.

Both work well but each has its advantages. The rotary type rake can both rake and tedder but not rake as much at a time but the wheel type can rake a lot more and do it fast but requires a tedder if you have to go back and turn the wind rows later.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Like Chief said, it depends on the day and the hay! I have finished cutting by 11:00 in the morning and raked at 1:00 in the afternoon, then baled the next day. It will depend on the "coarsness" and variety of your hay. Fine grass hay can be worked sooner than heavey grass or alfalfa. You just have to learn to "feel" when to rake and bale, or wether or not you need to filp (tedder) the windrows.


----------



## blaze (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and pics everyone! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

